# Bristol Locking Handles



## sooty (13 Nov 2007)

Hi anyone know where I can buy some Heavy Duty 6mm Bristol locking Handles for my Perform CCL Lathe.

I get through the ones Axminster supply at a fair rate of knots (regardless how carefully I tighten them) they only seem to last a couple of months before I round them off which makes them useless
Phil


----------



## Terry Smart (13 Nov 2007)

Try

http://www.workshopessentials.com/shop/ ... ducts_id=5

and support a forum member in the process!


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Nov 2007)

Alternatively give Axminster a ring and tell you what you need. They do some heavy duty ones which are much stronger. I had the same problem.

Pete


----------



## jpt (13 Nov 2007)

HI

I used to use the Trend ones http://www.trend-uk.com/productlist/4/2 ... knobs.html

john


----------



## sooty (14 Nov 2007)

Thanks for your help I need a top up order from Axminster so I will give them a ring and see if they still do heavy duty ones


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Nov 2007)

these are the ones you need

Size M10 male

Pete


----------



## sooty (14 Nov 2007)

Bodrighy":2wntrv9g said:


> these are the ones you need
> 
> Size M10 male
> 
> Pete


Won't they be to big for the CCL I am sure the last time I ordered any they were M6


----------



## Paul.J (14 Nov 2007)

Phil.
That is the handle i got from Axminster to replace the ones on my Perform CCBL and they were M10.They are a much stronger handle and might need cutting down.
Axminster did send M6 out but they were too small,and this was after checking with their technical dept.
So wether they are different size threads on each machine i can't say.
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Nov 2007)

It's the Perform CCL that I have and I fiollowed Paul's advice....work fine.

Pete


----------



## sooty (17 Nov 2007)

Thanks for your input
I have ordered a pair of M10 locking handles from Axminster just have to wait and see if they fit ok
Phil


----------



## Mike Wingate (14 Jan 2010)

I am after a 4mm Bristol locking lever. I have checked the above posts, not applicable. I want it for a QR for my Hegner scroll saw.


----------



## Paul.J (14 Jan 2010)

*Mike wingate wrote*


> I want it for a QR for my Hegner scroll saw.


Whats a QR  
Have yoi tried Hegner themselves :?:


----------



## Mike Wingate (14 Jan 2010)

A Quick Release lever for the top blade clamp. For quick and easy blade threading. Hegner do a large wheel knob device that is cumbersome. I have found http://www.jencan.com/
But have not received a reply yet.


----------



## Jake (14 Jan 2010)

Doesn't help with M4 (start at M5) but ComDir is pretty good value for these generally 

http://shop.comdir.co.uk/Products.aspx? ... Template=P

http://shop.comdir.co.uk/Products.aspx? ... Template=P


----------



## WoodnDesign (15 Jan 2010)

Hi,

Your covered for suppliers, the one thing I've found that has happened to the ones on my lathe is dust, will work down round the inside of the handle and in time stop them seating, I find a good clean out and they work fine, or has this only happen for me..

Regards. David...


----------



## Mike Wingate (15 Jan 2010)

I have not had any problem with mine. I have them on the lathe, drill, sanders and on plenty pf jigs. My technician regularly strips his, and replaces the plastic body ones with metal bodied. Still no response from Jencan, but I live in hope.


----------



## Old joiner (16 Jan 2010)

Try here,

http://www.wixroyd.com/products/wix-kno ... stable.htm

http://www.wdsltd.co.uk/products/Machin ... ng-Levers/

John B


----------



## Mike Wingate (16 Jan 2010)

Thanks, I have the WDS info and am awaiting a reply from them. The Other link does not carry 4mm stock, but thanks again.


----------

